
Flood Maps - vinnyglennon
http://flood.firetree.net/
======
zamadatix
A few odd glitched zones and it doesn't cover the whole world but overall this
one is pretty neat. With all of the work put in it's a bit of a bummer it
doesn't let you select negative values.

